
Ask HN: Please review our new iOS App Blicup - gpets
Hi guys! This is my first submission to HN. My team and I have been working hard for the last couple of months and we’re now excited to share Blicup with the community: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blicup.com<p>Sometimes we wanna chat about an specific subject and don’t simply share posts and wait for comments or frivolous likes. Blicup instantly connects you to people from all over the globe to chat about trending topics and things you enjoy the most.<p>You can read more about Blicup on Medium: bit.ly&#x2F;aboutblicup<p>Hope you can try it out! We’re looking forward to hear your feedback!
======
brudgers
I read the question.

I read the blog post.

I visited [http://Blicup.com](http://Blicup.com).

I even watched the video.

I don't have an iPhone.

I cannot try out Blicup.

There does not seem to be any unique feature of the iPhone that Blicup
requires. An interest in global chats about trending topics does not seem like
something that would be more common among iPhone owners than those without.

My standard advice is build a web version so that:

1\. More people can try out your product. This increases the chance that a few
people will love it.

2\. So that you own your customers. Apple owns people using the app store.
Google owns people using the Play store. Ownership means that you can
communicate with users directly using whatever channel works.

3\. So that you can iterate whenever and however you want. The web has no
approval process.

4\. There is control over how your product is 'displayed'. Everything in the
app store looks the same and the sameness is that of a .NET webforms quality
enterprise template.

Good luck.

------
sctb
Sockpuppet voting and commenting is not allowed on HN, and we ban accounts
that do so.

------
Majster
Shameless self promotion on HN.

~~~
gus_massa
Self promotion is allowed if the post is interesting, but it' very strange
that this post get 9 upvotes ...

Anyway, some feedback to the OP: I watched the video and I was clueless about
what this does. I read the about page, and it' not very clear, it looks like
something between chat and Tweeter. Is this correct? Why is this better than
Tweeter?

